# 3-pt leaf blowers



## burnedagain (Dec 27, 2020)

I am looking for a 3-pt leaf blower for my John Deere 2210 tractor with a PTO rating of just 17.7 HP. Most of the leaf blowers seem to start at a minimum requirement of 20 HP at the PTO. What performance issues should I expect by running a leaf blower requiring a minimum of 20 PTO HP on my17.7 HP tractor? Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Dodge trucker (5 mo ago)

I've seen them on lower rated tractors but mostly older ones back when 12hp was common on a tractor with a 48" deck. When cast iron single cylinders were "the" engines on these things.
I discovered a pto leaf blower to fit my ariens GT here a while back, of which I currently have 4 of those tractors. Only 1 currently has a rear pto, the tiller is currently married to that machine.
I blew up the kt19 on my other GT19, that was older with a series 1 engine. I went thru it while deciding whether to repower it, and found more issues with it than I cared to deal with besides the engine, so I parted that one out. It helped my decision when I found a running GT16 in overall much better shape than the one I blew up (it turns out series 1 KTs really don't like side hills like ditch banks haha) this tractor cost me more in gas than to buy, an eBay buy where most were caught sleeping, haha..... Got it for about the price of a Hershey's candy bar at the gas station and drive it on the trailer. I pulled the rear pto off the blown up machine and added it to my "new" 16hp machine, gonna test your theory /since according to what you're saying 16 hp "shouldn't be enough" haha.... Though ariens pto's are designed to run at crankshaft RPM not some reduced down speed like some are.

I"m stuck with the walk behind Billy Goat vacuum, the Parker sweeper, the 2 gas powered leaf blowers and the old manual hand operated rakes and a tarp to rake a pile onto/ and a 2nd person to handle the other end of the tarp, to carry the rakes up leaves over to the burn pile for this year, though / because I got everything needed for the tractor mounted leaf vac from the PO except for 1 part .. that being the pulley for that goes on the tractor pto to run the belt that spins it...... So I'm gonna have to wait till next year to try it out
I can't find the actual ariens PN 123xyz (or whatever it really is) and I've searched.... I do have specs from an ariens guy on another forum I frequent so I can make myself a suitable substitute. Iis a single groove pulley and I don't know if I can use the one from the tiller (which is a 2 groove) and just use 1 or the other groove available yet either..... My tiller tractor isn't here right now to see.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

3. Blowers are badass.
I've had a couple.....still have my Agric.

Yes they "say" they need X HP.
Not true.

If you have a gear drive tractor..No problem...ease the clutch out.
With a Hydro.... Heres what I do.
1. Engage pto at low rpm for just a couple seconds.....this gets blower moving.
2. Re engage pto at low rpm....and your Golden.
3. You MUST install a Over running clutch on your rear pto of tractor.....these are simple units that cost about 75$
This allows the pto BRAKE noT to stop the momentum of the First engagement of pto.

Make sense?

Best Implement I own.
First Blower was a Gossen with a Huge Flywhell (steel)...Power sucker but wow what a blower.
It was a bit big and heavy...paid $700... was like a 36" flywheel. Great machine.
Then bought an Agric...its a 27" flywheel and Aluminum.......It hauls ass and is wickid loud.
Like a Jet Airplane loud.......I'm fine with that...Lets folks know I'm coming down the road with blind corners. Same process to engage pto...2 steps...and yes Over run clutch is a must on a hydro drive tractor. These will blow sticks ,rocks ,branches and small pets Off the road or lawn. Has a dual directional Door/valve thing you can operate from the seat of tractor. Agric I picked up for the same $ 700.....It was too loud to run at the golf course in town...they went to a jet fan unit.

All in all......$1500 is the general market for a well used unit...New...$4k +++

Thats what I know.


----------

